

An EEG-Controlled Vibrator (NSFW) - lilz0r
http://lilz0r.tumblr.com/post/63387082485/a-brainwave-controlled-vibrator-we-built-at-a
My friend Eliana and I (@eli_awry, @lilz0r) built a brainwave-controlled vibrator this weekend at a hardware hackathon! Is there a market for focus-training sex toys?
======
woah
I, for one, am disgusted and outraged by this blatant objectification of men's
bodies. This is almost as bad as that disgusting Titstare app.

~~~
quarterto
I can only assume this is satire. At least, I hope, this is satire. This is a
store-bought dildo with an interesting hack added on.

~~~
kristofferR
It's obviously satire, everyone knows that only female bodies are subject to
the natural instinct of objectification.

------
jtchang
This is a great hack if only to illustrate that EEG devices are consumer
friendly enough to be integrated into a variety of products.

About the only company in this space that makes super high end intimate
products is LELO. The rest of market is served by low end items shipped from
China.

~~~
aclevernickname
>About the only company in this space that makes super high end intimate
products

There are a few others in this space, as well:

[http://we-vibe.com/](http://we-vibe.com/)
[http://www.jimmyjane.com/](http://www.jimmyjane.com/)

------
laurenstill
Their initial pitch started along the lines of "where else can we present this
appropriately other than an all adult female hardware hackathon" and the
conversation was fairly technical, and mature. I was skeptical at first as
well, thinking "hello double standards."

------
dsr_
When they prep for production they should send a sample to Oh Joy Sex Toy --
ohjoysextoy.com -- where they've been complaining about the lack of a sex toy
that can read your mind for quite a while now.

------
hexscrews
I wonder how it evens out spikes in the readings. I can't speak for others.
But as a male who is interested in this toy, I'm curious how it would filter
out the signals I use in my, not sure what the proper word be. Anal muscles?
Anyway, since I would be concentrating on contracting them, I'm not sure how
the toy would interpret it.

~~~
lilz0r
the device uses brainwaves as input, and the vibrator is only an output. it
doesn't know what kind of pressure you are putting on the vibrator itself,
although adding a sensor to do that would be interesting to have as well.

------
lesliet
+1 for long distance relationships! Nice EEG hack. Congrats on winning “Most
Likely To Come [To Market] Tomorrow!”

------
terramars
the partner control thing is interesting, but it will be more interesting when
you have 2 of them operating synchronously with some sort of feedback loop...

------
xyfer
Something tells me this would not be received the same way if the hackers who
created it were male. IMO, this is more crass than the titstate app.

~~~
lilz0r
actually this is the reason we built it. the reality is that if two male
hackers had come up with this project, it would probably have been received
differently, sure. but that's all the more reason for two women who feel
comfortable building this device, to build it. I mean, no one else was
building it. so now it exists! and no, I really think it's no more crass than
the idea of a vibrator itself. also, don't you think focus is sexy? I do.

